# how much to install a sunroof?



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

i was unlucky enough to get my 03' sentra with a sunroof, and ive been wondering how much it would be to get them to put one in for me..
any ideas?


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Wow..... that would probably cost more than you would want to spend.... unless you _really_ want one that bad..... I'd guesstimate it at close to a grand or so..... 
I suggest you just drive around with all the windows down


----------



## joenobodyx (Jan 27, 2003)

If you want a pop-up sunroof, I know that a place like Ziebart charges about $250. They said around $650 for a power one. Granted that this was for a 1999 Sentra, but I'm sure a '03 would be pretty close to that. Not sure if they have Ziebart locations where you are, but the point is that they are affordable.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

nbkoontz said:


> *If you want a pop-up sunroof, I know that a place like Ziebart charges about $250. They said around $650 for a power one. Granted that this was for a 1999 Sentra, but I'm sure a '03 would be pretty close to that. Not sure if they have Ziebart locations where you are, but the point is that they are affordable. *


 When you quote these prices are they with any installation labor included? I cant imagine that youre quoting sunroof + labor. If thats the case then geeez thats pretty dang cheap, maybe I'll get one too! 
But really, labor is where the total $$ will beat you. That will make it pretty expensive. Labor will probably be through the roof! Hahaha...get it? Through the roof....sunroof....just alittle cheesy play on words there. Man. I am sooo cool sometimes


----------



## joenobodyx (Jan 27, 2003)

*Actually...*

I asked Ziebart this same question. Is the approx. $250 for the pop up just parts, or the $650 for the power one just parts. The guy there told me that it is parts and labor. Just to make sure that I called them a few days in advance to schedule an appointment. I haven't taken mine in there yet (but I will), so I'm taking him at his word on that.

Oh yeah, he also said that he would have to move the interior dome light in the car to a different location to install the sunroof, but that is also included in the cost.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

I actually stopped at a shop that does reputable work that is the most important thing good quality. It will run you about 850. and change and should be quarenteed for several years.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

850 and some change.... is that for a manual roof or power sliding? And I don't know why anyone would want a pop-up.... I had one on my old car it was worthless....well, not really, but the money would be better spent on a sliding roof....


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

that's for a moon roof fully automatic!!


----------

